# What camo do you



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Seclusion 3D and realtree hardwoods. I also have some obsession for spring.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out CamoWests 2006 camo;
CamoWest ARID!
SWEEET!:wink: 
My camo will be CamoWest ARID and Vanish


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

ASAT 3D leafy suit. Prolly one of the best camo brands I have ever used. 

Tim


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Paahh camo, i bowhunt with my ultra tec inred flame and crome cams LOL


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

My stuff is kind of a mix. But basically the same as yours, realtree hardwoods in fall and obsession in spring.


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

home made ghillie suit. thing is awesome! scent free, and deer will not recognze you in an open field, standing up!


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

mossy oak new breakup i love this stuff


----------



## bowhntr-of-lore (Feb 25, 2006)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Check out CamoWests 2006 camo;
> CamoWest ARID!
> SWEEET!:wink:
> My camo will be CamoWest ARID and Vanish


That camo is pretty but it is going to get you seen by deer. At 15 feet mossy oak, realtree, etc colors blend in and silouhette you. 

We have to remeber that camo doesnt have to look good to us, but to the animals. A deer will see that camo. You need something like skyline or predator or asat. It has high contrasts that look like the skyline and dont silouhette you.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Does anybody have any good patterns for lightly-wooded fields and/or cornfields? Price is also a factor.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i use realtree allthe times but im thinking of getting predator.


----------



## tpreb09 (Feb 8, 2006)

Try natural gear and I think that you will agree it is awesome.


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

I wear Realtree Hardwoods Green in the early season, and Realtree Hardwoods Grey in the late season.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

bowhntr-of-lore 
Would you like to ask the five point that walked by me, at 3 steps, how silouhetted he thought i was


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

BenR said:


> Does anybody have any good patterns for lightly-wooded fields and/or cornfields? Price is also a factor.


ASAT is perfect! The leafy suit allows you to wear whatever you want underneath...pants and a t-shirt in warmer weather adn bibs and a parka when the temperature turns frigid. Totally versatile camo!


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

bowhntr-of-lore said:


> That camo is pretty but it is going to get you seen by deer. At 15 feet mossy oak, realtree, etc colors blend in and silouhette you.


and at 60 feet in MO, RT, or most anything else, you look like a big black blob. the animal will be farther away from you before he is closer to you.
i use a ghillie suit, or natgear.


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mossy Oak for everything...


----------



## nebraska_archer (Mar 20, 2006)

anything realtree


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Advantage Max 4
Prairy Ghost 
Realtree


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

*Predator!!!*

I dont trust anything but predator! I love the stuff... it has no set pattern just blotches of color which is perfect for my costal hunting and eastern mulie hunting only problem is when it rains and when it snows :smow:


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

*Nat Gear*

For me and the open fields of grass I am hunting in and the sparse trees that are out there i use natural gear. Have been using it for about three years now and love it, have had critters walk over my legs while sitting on te ground.

With the black sweatshirt on underneath it all fr when I set up the Matrix.

Mike


----------



## buckndoe91 (Mar 30, 2006)

*camo*

i use realtree hardwoods for fall deer and turkey and seclusion 3d for spring turkey it works great!! anything thing else sucks


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i usually mix realtree hardwoords and mossyoak breakup when i hunt deer and turkey


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

buckndoe91 said:


> i use realtree hardwoods for fall deer and turkey and seclusion 3d for spring turkey it works great!! anything thing else sucks


how do you know everything else sucks? very dumb comment to make. you cant have possibly tried every camo pattern on the market. personally i cant stand realtree. to dark for me. at 30 yards you turn into a big black blob


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

If you really want to bush up, get you some plain coveralls and hood or booney and use scentlock undergarments, then get some fish netting and sew in a few places on the coveralls and hood/hat. Then get a lot of burlap and cut into strips about 1 foot long and 1-1/2 inch wide and tie one end to the fishnet or dip net material with net squares about an inch wide holes. This is the basics to making a Ghille suit. You can also put some pieces of the brush or grass on the suit when you get setup in an area.
Next thing and most important, make very little movements or none at all, you'll be surprise what will walk within a few feet of ya and not know your there. Save yourself about 50 bucks and make your own.


----------



## DAKOTA RUSSELL (Apr 7, 2006)

REALTREE ALL THE WAY!


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

There is no substitute to scent control and playing the wind...but, if strictly talking camo, then the lighter the better for me. I like predator and have worn it for years - but can see where ASAT and Natgear can do well too. We bowhunters go thru a lot of pains to up our odds....scent lok, soaps, sprays, cover scents, calls, etc. - - all to increase our odds. To me camo is in there too - and I feel that I get better odds in lighter, broken camo like predator - - that it can let me get away with just a bit more over MO, RT and others....and maybe buy me an extra second or two. I believe it has.

Lastly, I've bumped into hunters on public land and been with friends who wear the popular brands of today. It has been pretty easy over the years to pick them off at 50yds or more...on opening weekend, w/h the leaves still on. It just gets easier after they fall. Anyway....try something like predator...you might be surprised:teeth: ...but don't forget the wind and scent either. Good luck.


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

realtree hardwoods hd green


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

realtree hardwoods HD grey but i really want to try some natural gear or ASAT.


----------



## spincircles (Jun 2, 2003)

*Plain old boring camo*

I use old mitary BDU pants and a quite, soft-napped top. Pattern: I've done fine with standard Army woodland and the old-school green/black / green blobs the size of your fist down to half dollar size, usually on a tan background material. 

This stuff (above) is not cool, is cheap, and I think it works better than the modern patented brands that try to look like treebark or a snapshot of the forest floor. 

The colors and pattern in modern, "realistic" prints all blend in and turn to a neutral grey human outline. These patterns do not have enough contrast to break up your form, do not make you look less than whole (as you should want). If a modern offering DOES have decent contrast, the realistic, life-sized leaves, twigs, of the pattern are too small to work from a distance to break your form down.

Mixing patterns on pants and tops is a form or camo itself. It breaks your outline in half with the contrasting patterns. This mixing of patterns would not gain a faddish hunter any style points as he is standing in the gas station spilling fuel all over his boots.

By the way, the newest military uniforms with the digitized patterns lack sufficient contrast and pattern "blob" size", in my opinion. Both the USMC and Army Patterns seem to have been influenced by the commercial trends for stylish looking patterns, whether speaking to the USMC digi-woodland, USMC digi-dessert, or Army Universal digi-camo ACU pattern. The new Army universal pattern, especially, looks like a uniform nuetral grey from just a little distance off. Recently, the US Air Force had a fairly good blue /grey/black tiger stripe urban proposal, but it modified the design when it lost in what I deem to be popularity contests with service members. Another case of style and human perception of effectiveness degrading the true effectiveness of camo patterns.

Pat Smith


----------

